# United Kingdom from above



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really awesome indeed. Regards.*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos once again... btw what/which city is in that photo?












That is Cardiff, capital city of Wales.

That photo is taken at the Civic Centre of Cardiff whilst Winter Wonderland is on, hence the ice rink and ferris wheel.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Aerial Shot of Ramsey's High Street in Cambridgeshire
http://www.nvgc.org.uk/gallerypages/aerialshotramsey.html










Gliding over the village of Upwood in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Birmingham from the air (From Flickr)

http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]











http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyhardy/2595997872/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Blenheim Palace and it's Avenue
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3108/2595165829_3a29b73689_b.jpg











Cricket on the Green... Turning final RWY24, Aero Expo Wycombe 2008
Andy Hardy's photos
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2107/2596029346_cfc5c41966_b.jpg


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by Graham Rains








http://www.picturesofengland.com/img/X/1111157.jpg


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by Mick Carver
Hope, Derbyshire








http://www.picturesofengland.com/img/X/1111201.jpg


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Dundee, Scotland, UK









http://www.virtualtrademission.com/images/dundee_aerial.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Manor Farmhouse, Cogges Manor Farm Museum
by ->>Hamish








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2612/4179022845_8a150a09d5_b.jpg

Brill Windmill
by ->>Hamish








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2628/4164825220_4796abba3a_b.jpg


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Perranporth


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by Cheri Thomas








http://www.picturesofengland.com/img/X/1026211.jpg


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Where's this lovely place?


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Where's this lovely place?


View from Peveril Castle, Castleton, Derbyshire (Peak District)










You can see more pictures here

http://www.picturesofengland.com/England/Derbyshire/Castleton/Peveril_Castle/pictures/1054055


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks! kay:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Ilfracombe, Devon
by Ted van Onzen








http://www.picturesofengland.com/img/X/1082299.jpg


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

lerwick, Scotland, UK








Image:Shetlopedia.com


----------



## bb07 (Oct 10, 2010)

London


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

[url="http://www.jasonhawkes.com/lightbox/13]Source[/url]


----------

